# Making boxes



## Apis (Feb 10, 2010)

Good job, nice photographs


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I agree, looking good. I still have such trouble with those finger-joints. Aaaaargh! :doh:


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

I wish I knew how to make them. I'd like to take a course in woodworking, but can't find one around here. Good job.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

What kind of wood are you using for the foundationless top bars? They look like treated lumber. They probally aren't but I had to ask.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 18, 2007)

no the wood is not treated, but nothing special just what ever i have on hand fir, pine ect.


----------



## tct1w (Jun 6, 2008)

good looking boxjoints. Nice fit. Mine get off a little. Great job on the frames. I just dont have the patience for them. Take care Peace Dave


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

When I try to use the Dato blade on my table-saw, The wood bounces and is very hard to hold straight. I can only cut the rabbets for the frame ledge by going in very small increments and making multiple cuts. Is there a trick?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

dsegrest said:


> When I try to use the Dato blade on my table-saw, The wood bounces and is very hard to hold straight. I can only cut the rabbets for the frame ledge by going in very small increments and making multiple cuts. Is there a trick?


In situations like this: I've remedied it by doing a couple of different things. First, be sure to have nice sharp carbide toothed dado blade. Second, clamp a piece of wood to the saw table, on the opposite side of the blade, leaving just enough space for the work piece to be fed through the gap - in other words a guide strip. Or you could try cutting the frame rest rabbet in the other orientation, with the board flat on the saw table as it's fed through the blade.

When feeding the work piece oriented flat -vs- on edge, you can fasten a sacrificial fence to the saw fence, that holds the work piece firmly against the saw table as its fed past the blade - or featherboards can perform a similar function.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, those ARE gorgeous! I am real envious, wish I could do that!


----------

